# Banamine ?



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

How is banamine given? In the muscle , in the vein, or under skin?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

most give IM ( muscle) I use it Sub Q ( under the skin.) never in the vein...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I use it SQ as well. If you get it in a vein, that goat will go down before you can even get the needle out of them. It doesn't kill them but, it's a shocking and scary experience.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I picked up the meds from my vet and he told me to give it in jugular in the neck for best results .But I wasn't so sure about doing that. Just wanted to check. Thanks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I do either IM or SQ, whatever feels right at the time :lol: I generally do most things IM.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I give it IM, I want it to work quicker.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I give it SQ.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sq here, and let me just tell you from experience it hurts when you get it IM lol!!








But seriously I'm not sure what I do it that way, when the vet was here last week she gave it IM


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

I give everything Sub Q.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The vet explained to me that IM works faster, but can ruin the meat at that point. Since I have dairy goats,
I don't worry too much about the meat. I have never done the jugular-but, I read on a horse site that if you pass through the jugular and hit the carotid artery, that will blast banamine straight to the brain. Not good!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I debated about posting, and many of you will say WHAT?????? But per my vet I give orally.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

The paste, or the injectable?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

The injectible. I have done this a few times. Acts fast with no problems so far. Used to do this with my Clydesdales as well - never had a problem. Just my experience - and I would NOT do this on my own without his advice.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you want it to get into them fast, IM shot, which I do all the time per my vet. 
Any other way is a lot slower and most of the time of reasoning for giving it, is to help with lowering temps, which should be reducing high fevers quickly, to prevent further damage , to pain and swelling, which needs immediate response in some situations, polio being one.
Giving it orally, I see it not having any impact on a goat, with the way the goats mobilizable works.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

All I can say is that it worked for me - fast. I have no science behind this, just my personal results. Told you I debated about posting :grouphug:


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Do you buy a syringe at a time from the vet or buy an entire bottle?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Buy a bottle of it.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

You can buy a bottle of it here, no RX needed: https://racehorsemeds.com/product/flunixin-banamine-100ml/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I buy the whole bottle.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Can you use it on pregnant does?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh-ek! Spare the poor goat and give it IM or SQ. Orally is absolutely horrendous! (Once you taste banamine you will understand why) That stuff given orally will turn anything's stomach upside down.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Also when giving orally use some pepto along with it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

A friend of mine was recently advised, by her vet, to give banamine orally to a young goat who was attacked by a coyote. She said it worked. I can understand the draw to give oral..the little goat was a few months old and giving a shot after all its been through is hard.....BUT It is not something I would do...the rumen is a fragile place and busy...Im sure it offered some relief..but I can not imagine it being able to its job to its fullest capacity. Like giving b Complex orally..it helps some but injected does better...and I would worry about the flora in the rumen being effected...



> I debated about posting, and many of you will say WHAT?????? But per my vet I give orally


Goatblessings
Im glad you brought it up...it will be interesting to see what others have to say. Never be afraid to speak up...its how we all learn and discover....;-) I remember when _talking_ about feeding a goat with mastitis back some of her own milk was done privately lol..it was weird and some had a hard time with the idea...now its shared time and again...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Banamine works just as well orally as it does SQ. It does take longer to help but, it also lasts longer given that way. It does not upset anything in the rumen and it doesn't degrade. It causes ulcers if given in excess no matter which route you go with it. 
I wouldn't give anything with it that messes with digestion and PH. Pepto contains soda and aspirin both. 

Here's the instructions I received with my bottle...
IM for hard hitting power, broken leg, dog attack, etc. for goat going to the vet. 1 cc per 50 lbs once only. 
SQ for injury that doesn't need vet, sprain, severe bruising, mild trauma. 1 cc per 100 lbs for 3 days.
Oral for inflammation sore back, arthritis, chronic conditions 1 cc per 50 lbs twice a day for days. 

I don't use it anymore. Meloxicam is much more effective and is just a tiny pill once a day. It can be given for a week at a time without problems.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Seems like I opened the can of worms!;-) I find all of this very interesting and appreciate all advice and opinions! Love all the feedback!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem. ;-)

We all do what is best for our goaties and sometimes we do not agree, but that is OK too.
We all have our own opinions, not all are right, but not all are wrong either.


----------



## F-A-R-MdotUS (May 18, 2015)

goathiker said:


> I don't use it anymore. Meloxicam is much more effective and is just a tiny pill once a day. It can be given for a week at a time without problems.


What is the dosage/lb that you use for meloxicam? Tks


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

15 mg for 100 lbs.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Hmm... just came across this old thread and I find it interesting. I was told by one of my vets that banamine is just as effective if given orally as it is IM because it quickly absorbs through the mucosa as it's swallowed. Whatever medicine makes it into the rumen won't bother it because it is not digested. It will be absorbed through the stomach lining. It must not burn or taste too bad because my goats don't react strongly to it when given orally. They do react strongly when I give it IM. It's not a pleasant thing to inject in the muscle. I can't comment on how they react to an SQ injection because I've never given it that way. 

One of my other vets exclusively gives banamine IV. This works the fastest and is not painful for the goat. The problem is finding someone who knows how to hold the goat properly for me when giving IV injections. When I have a good goat holder, this is how I prefer to give banamine, especially if the goat is (or will be) in a lot of pain (such as disbudding).


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, it works just as well orally. For small kids I put the couple drops under the tongue where it absorbs directly into the blood stream.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I will continue to give it IM.
It works better IMO.
I do not recommend giving it orally as
drugs are degraded in the rumen, so effectiveness is lessened, wasting the drug. 
Goats are not like other animals and need the shot.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> I will continue to give it IM.
> It works better IMO.
> I do not recommend giving it orally as
> drugs are degraded in the rumen, so effectiveness is lessened, wasting the drug.
> Goats are not like other animals and need the shot.


Just curious.... is im better than subq? When dora had pneumonia vet had me give it sub q.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> I will continue to give it IM.
> It works better IMO.
> I do not recommend giving it orally as
> drugs are degraded in the rumen, so effectiveness is lessened, wasting the drug.
> Goats are not like other animals and need the shot.


Except that, as one of my vets pointed out, banamine is absorbed through the mucosa of the mouth and throat before it reaches the rumen. I haven't had one vet recommend giving it IM because it causes pretty bad muscle trauma. My preferred method is IV when possible, but I usually end up going the oral route for convenience. I think it's only in the last few years that studies have shown how effective banamine is when given orally.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It funny, your vet said that and mine said IM, LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sfgwife said:


> Just curious.... is im better than subq? When dora had pneumonia vet had me give it sub q.


 IM is best so it gets into their system quicker.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I realize it is frowned upon to revive older threads, but I have to say I'm very glad this one was. A lot of good information in a short amount of space.

@goathiker What is meloxicam, and is it Rx?


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

mariarose said:


> I realize it is frowned upon to revive older threads, but I have to say I'm very glad this one was. A lot of good information in a short amount of space.
> 
> @goathiker What is meloxicam, and is it Rx?


My vet gave me meloxicam for a goat with mastitis, so yeah I think it's Rx. It comes in a pill and the way I gave it to my goat was by crushing it up and mixing in molasses water and drenching.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Meloxicam is a NSAID, used in people for the inflammation and pain of rheumatoid and osteoarthritis in people. It helps with joint pain and swelling.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I am also glad this thread was revived. WONDERFUL discussion. Frankly, I always give it SQ, but then we've never had a high fever or serious trauma/injury (yet). It's good to know we could give a couple of drops orally in a pinch - especially to kids. It's so hard to correctly draw up the eensy dose they need in a syringe!


----------

